# Lower Ceiling, Lower Sprinkler Head



## jar546 (Aug 27, 2019)

This is a condominium, and there are other problems, other than the sprinkler head. They are using wood furring strips across the metal framing in a Type II construction for this condo.  The wood will be removed as it is not allowed in a Type II.


----------



## steveray (Aug 27, 2019)

Have to find an exception for a concealed combustible space in NFPA 13


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 27, 2019)

MOre importantly, the distance from the sprinkler head deflector to the gypsum - regardless of wood or metal strips used...


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2019)

It is a sidewall

1. Depending on where finished ceiling is it may be legal as is.

2. Also depends on brand/ model of sidewall. Some are allowed more than 4-6 inches down.


----------



## classicT (Aug 27, 2019)

cda said:


> It is a sidewall
> 
> 1. Depending on where finished ceiling is it may be legal as is.
> 
> 2. Also depends on brand/ model of sidewall. Some are allowed more than 4-6 inches down.


Issue is the other way....once sheetrock is hung, will be within an inch or so of the new lid.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Spot on Ty J.


----------



## steveray (Aug 29, 2019)

All depends on the listing of the head.....NFPA 13 has a flat out  no closer to a wall than 4" for a pendant head I believe, but I haven't done that many sidewall to know if there is a head that can go that close...


----------



## e hilton (Aug 29, 2019)

steveray said:


> , but I haven't done that many sidewall to know if there is a head that can go that close...


Think about that for a minute.  For a sidewall head ... would it make sense for it to be 4” from the wall?  In that case wouldn’t the adjacent surface ... the ceiling ... require the standoff distance?


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2019)

Normally it is four inches down from the ceiling, for a sidewall 

There are models that can be further down.

And normally the fitting is against the wall


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 29, 2019)

AS a side note, the sprinkler looks like it should be replaced due to the corrosion on the finish ---- Is this area near the beach/ocean???


----------



## jar546 (Aug 29, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> AS a side note, the sprinkler looks like it should be replaced due to the corrosion on the finish ---- Is this area near the beach/ocean???


Condo on the beach


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 30, 2019)

Think I have been around a block or two.....


----------

